# Please help me



## sandrine (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello anybody outthere whio is willing to give advice

My huband and I divorced in June 2008. In September of same year he brought a girl with him to my place of work. I saw them at the bar and they left after about 2 hours.

Due to the stress of the marriage, life and so forth, I was already down in the dumps. When they left she gave me a look that completely pushed me over the edge. I went home and did a multi drug overdose. I was found some hours later, took an hour or so to get me revived after intubation and so forth.

Shortly after we got back together and are engaged. Last night I heard that this woman told my husband that if he wants me back - he should just take her to where I was, and she guarantees he will have me back. She was right in 1 way - we are back. What is making me absolutely sick is that they could play with somebody's emotions to the extent that I felt I needed to take my own life. I am sooooo angry at him. He had the gall to say he would like to invite her to our wdding as a thank u for getting us back together again. Am I being over emotional or what? 

I have the urge to just do it all again - I have absolutely no energy and interest in anything - much less him.

S


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

WOh!!

What's this?
You are YOU... You are a separate person. You dont NEED him nor should you need him or ANYone to the extent you dont want to live without them. Set aside everything and keep working on yourself and your own identity.
I dont see it correct (me personaly) for him to invite her or have anything to do with her. Thats something you have to decide though.

Back to my point. It all seems very destructive to you at this time if your not healthy yourself. Focus on you. not relationship


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about this honey. I am not the best person on here to give you advice, just wanted you to know that I read it and hope that everything can turn out well. 
The thing about suicidal tendencies is that you have to WANT to change. Don't let other people have that big of an affect on your life. Its YOUR life. Talk to your partner, tell him no way can you have them still hanging out, or have her at the wedding. Make sure this is what you really truly want. 
Has he given you a reason WHY he wanted to get back together??


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Let's take your relationship and the other woman completely off the table. 

Your post indicates that you are dealing with issues far beyond the scope of relationship difficulties.

Are you seeing a therapist? Do you have a diagnosis? As 63Vino points out, if you aren't taking the proper steps to take care of yourself, no relationship in the world is ever going to matter or make things better.

If you believe you are in crisis. You need to call someone.

Back to your ex wanting OW at the wedding? I respectfully think he is full of sh!t. You really need to take a step back and find your feet before signing up again for what didn't work the first time.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, I went back to read my own post, and I didn't mean to ask WHY he wanted back in a bad way. Just asking if he said what was his reasoning for wanting to get back together. What was your reasoning? Do you know his??


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Sweetie, please get some serious help. Suicidal behaviors have nothing to do with anyone else--they are about your mental health. There is nothing to be ashamed of in getting help, nor is a chronic mental health problem--like depression or bi-polar disorder. With proper treatment you will learn to be happy with you, and life will be sooooooo much better. The feeling that nothing will change? That's the illness talking. 

I have people in my family and in my daily life with mental health diagnoses, and they are happy, productive people. Lots of people know their issues and frankly, it's a non-issue. Get the help you need and then decide if you want him back.


----------

